# A lil Plant and Macro



## Trblmkr (Jul 3, 2015)

These were taken at a local garden around my neck of the woods.  Wasn't a whole lot out blooming so thought I'd try some other type of macro/closeup shots, looking for textures and patterns.
1.



20150613 Va Green Spring Garden001-Edit-3 by Dan Girard, on Flickr

2.



20150613 Va Green Spring Garden005-Edit by Dan Girard, on Flickr

3.



20150613 Va Green Spring Garden016 by Dan Girard, on Flickr

4.



20150613 Va Green Spring Garden020-Edit by Dan Girard, on Flickr


----------



## deeky (Jul 5, 2015)

#1 is lacking for me.  2 & 3 are nice.  But #4 really grabs me.  Great colors, composition.  Very nice!


----------



## goooner (Jul 6, 2015)

4 is a great shot, well captured.


----------



## Ysarex (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice Canna leaf.

Joe


----------

